

$100 melons and $10,000 rent: Interesting Facts on Visiting Angola - stevenp
http://chrisguillebeau.com/3x5/interesting-facts-on-visiting-angola/

======
stevenp
For those of you who aren't familiar with Chris, one of his huge life goals is
to visit every country in the world. Every now and again he runs up against
one that's very hard to travel to (in this case, Angola) and the stories are
always really interesting.

It's easy to forget that there are so many places where an American passport
doesn't actually make it any easier to travel there.

